# 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?



## rion (21 Dezember 2009)

*0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?* 

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Eltern (beide über 80) sollen eine solche Nummer angerufen haben
und eine Stunde telefoniert haben
abends um 21.45 Uhr - das halte ich für ausgeschlossen bzw sie wissen auch nichts davon

kann sowas sein und was macht man dagegen?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

die Nummer weiß ich noch nicht

mfg
Rion


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



rion schrieb:


> kann sowas sein und was macht man dagegen?
> 
> die Nummer weiß ich noch nicht



Ohne  die  Nummer zu kennen, wäre das Wahrsagerei. Besorg  dir  einen 
Einzelverbindungsnachweis, danach sehn wir weiter.


----------



## rion (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

hallo

die nummer lautet : 0900 5552xxx

mehr habe ich im moment nicht

mfg

rion


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



rion schrieb:


> die nummer lautet : 0900 5552xxx


Das nützt leider gar nichts. Um den Betreiber zu ermitteln braucht  man den ungekürzten EVN


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

5552xxx sind zu viele Möglichkeiten. Fast 100 Nummern und lauter nette Freunde mit dicken Krankenakten...
Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist nötig, wie zuvor geschrieben


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo zusammen.

Das gleiche Spiel versucht man auch mit mir. Von meinem ISDN-Anschluss (kein VoIP) soll ich an drei Tagen 10 mal 5 verschiedenen 0900 Nummer angerufen haben. Die angeblichen Gespräche sind auf dem EVN der Telekom verzeichnet. Aber an einem dieser fraglichen Tage war nachweislich niemand zu Hause, der diese Gespräche hätte führen können.

Zugeteilt sind alle Nummer der Fa. Atlas Interactive, Hamburg.

Habe schon Strafanzeige erstattet, die Abbuchung der Kosten bei der Telekom storniert, 0900 Nummern sperren lassen und bei der Inkassofirma (Mr.Net Service, Flensburg) Widerspruch eingelegt. Es handelt sich zwar nur um etwa 50 €, aber hier gehts mir ums Prinzip.

Hat jemand eine Erklärung wie nicht geführte Gespräche im EVN erscheinen können.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Noch ein Nachtrag dazu.

Hier die 0900 Nummern, die ich angerufen haben soll. Vielleicht kann Aka-Aka etwas damit anfangen:

09005 200222
09005 200336
09005 200337
09005 200338
09005 200339
09005 200345


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

für google:
09005200222
09005200336
09005200337
09005200338
09005200339
09005200345

Die Atlas hat 350 0900er... 
Die hier genannten sind mir nicht bekannt, aber ich grabe mal weiter...

Im selben Block hat Atlas die folgenden Nummern:

# 09005200123
# 09005200200
# 09005200203
# 09005200204
# 09005200205
# 09005200206
# 09005200207
# 09005200208
# 09005200209
# 09005200222
# 09005200230
# 09005200234
# 09005200255
# 09005200300
# 09005200334
# 09005200335
# 09005200336
# 09005200337
# 09005200338
# 09005200339
# 09005200345
# 09005200355

ich werde mal kucken, ob ich da noch irgendwie weiter komme, z.B. durch Prüfung der fehlenden Nummern

*Wurden immer dieselben Beträge abgerechnet oder ist es ein Minutentarif? Wie lang sind die Gespräche?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Erklärung wie nicht geführte Gespräche im EVN erscheinen können.


Nur eine etwas gewagte: Es gab diese Gespräche nie, Zahlungsgrundlage ist ein angebliches Abo (z.B. unter 01805 abgeschlossen)

Gibt es irgendwo in der Familie eine entfernt mögliche Nutzung, z.B. für Pfui-Inhalte, für Onlinespiele oder ähnliches?
Prüfe den EVN genau auf seltsame Nummern *vor der ersten Abrechnung* (z.B. 01805- oder 0800-Nummern)

(nur so als Beispiel: Atlas bietet einen Dienst an, da telefoniert man unter einer 0900 über einen Tarif x und wenn man zwei Tasten eingibt, wird man zu einer teureren 0900 weiter geleitet. Obwohl man diese Nummer nie gewählt hat, erscheint sie im EVN:


> In der späteren Abrechnung des Dienstes auf der Festnetzabrechnung des Endkunden erscheinen ein CDR (Call Data Record)* für das Gespräch mit der niedrig tarifierten 0900 Rufnummer *und ein zweiter CDR für das Gespräch mit der höher tarifierten 0900-Verbindung, die erst ab Bestätigung über die Tastatur des Kunden beginnt.*


Also gibt es auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, eine niemals angerufene Nummer auf den EVN zu zaubern (und, was hier off topic ist, gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, Abzocke durch Warteschleifen bei Premiumnummern zu verhindern, was die Lobby aber bestreitet.)

* CDR 
Call Data Record ist die Aufzeichnung bei einem  Netzbetreiber, wer wann mit wem telefoniert hat. Call Data Records dienen den Netzbetreibern zur Abrechnung der Gebühren und wird *unter anderem zur Erstellung der Telefonrechnung* verwendet.

Mit anderen Worten: Ein EVN beweist nicht, dass eine Nummer angerufen wurde, sondern beweist lediglich, dass ein CDR existiert. Die plausibelste Erklärung für einen CDR ist sicherlich, dass man die Nummer gewählt hat. Es ist aber nicht die einzige Erklärung... Nähere Auskünfte kriegst Du sicherlich bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Die können sich ja bei Bedarf auch an Atlas wenden 

@Juristen:
Beweist der EVN dann eigentlich überhaupt irgendetwas? Aßer, dass NICHT angerufen wurde, wenn NICHTS drin steht???


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Übrigens: Laut Aussage der Atlas Interactive Germany sind 0900-5-Nummern ausschließlich für die Abrechnung erotischer Dienstleistungen geeignet. Dabei sind Minutenpreise und "Pauschaltarife" möglich.

Es gibt auch "Voice-Abos"


> Voice-Dauerauftrag
>  Aktiv verifizierter Sprach-Dauerauftrag, initialisiert über einen Anruf
>  Abrechnungsfrequenz wählbar
> Täglich (nach Dienstprüfung)
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



> Wurden immer dieselben Beträge abgerechnet oder ist es ein Minutentarif? Wie lang sind die Gespräche?



Es handelt sich hier wohl um einen Minutentarif. Pro angefangener Minute 1,67 €. Die Dauer reicht von 9 Sek. bis 5 Min. 30Sek.



> Gibt es irgendwo in der Familie eine entfernt mögliche Nutzung, z.B. für Pfui-Inhalte, für Onlinespiele oder ähnliches?



Ja, gibt es. Unseren 17 j. Sohn. Hatte ich auch gleich in Verdacht. Nur war der an einem dieser fraglichen Tage (angeblich 5 Anrufe Vormittags) nachweislich in der Schule. Ich selbst hatte Frühschicht und meine Frau war in der Stadt einkaufen. Es war niemand da, der hätte telefonieren können. Das ist der Punkt, der mich überhaupt erst veranlasst hat, Radau zu machen. 50 € bringen mich nicht an den Bettelstab, hier gehts mir einfach ums Prinzip.



> Prüfe den  EVN genau auf seltsame Nummern vor der ersten Abrechnung (z.B. 01805- oder  0800-Nummern)



Mach ich. Melde mich wieder. Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier wohl um einen Minutentarif. Pro angefangener Minute 1,67 €. Die Dauer reicht von 9 Sek. bis 5 Min. 30Sek.


zzgl. Steuer --> 1,99€/Min
Frag doch mal die Atlas-Leute, was das für Dienste sein sollen (Erwachsenenunterhaltung?). Dabei aber wenig reden, nur fragen. Nicht schimpfen, nicht argumentieren. info(at)atlasinteractive.de


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



> Prüfe den  EVN genau auf seltsame Nummern vor der ersten Abrechnung (z.B. 01805- oder  0800-Nummern)



Bin schon fündig geworden. Fast jeden Monat im letzten Jahr gab es Verbindungen zu 01805-Nummern. Immer nur wenige Cent-Beträge oder im kleinen Euro-Bereich. Habe ich nicht wirklich wahrgenommen. Die genaue Nummer fehlt mir noch, da bleibe ich am Ball. Der Anbieter ist aber immer:

dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz



> Frag doch mal die Atlas-Leute, was das für Dienste sein sollen.



OK


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo zusammen. Hier die Antwort von Atlas Interactive.

Fazit ist, dass Atlas auch nur ein Inkasso für weitere Dienste betreibt. Wir sind jetzt bereits in den Niederlanden. Wer ist MASSALIA TELECOM BV. Das hat doch Methode.

Ab hier die Antwort von Atlas Interactive::


K. K.


Nutzung von Servicerufnummern

die ATLAS Interactive Deutschland GmbH ist ein technischer Abrechnungsdienstleister für Telefonmehrwertdienste. Von Ihrem Telefonanschluss wurden kostenpflichtige 0900-Rufnummern angewählt. Über diese 0900-Rufnummern werden Mehrwertdienste unserer Kunden abgerechnet. 
Auf den angewählten Rufnummern werden von unserem Unternehmen Entertainment-Dienste unseres Kunden MASSALIA TELECOM BV, Wiersedreef 26, 3433 ZX Nieuwegen, Netherlands angeboten, die sich auf erotische Inhalte beziehen. Die Kosten eines Anrufs hängen von dem gewünschten Mehrwertdienst ab. Insbesondere ein persönliches Gespräch mit einem Sachbearbeiter führt zu einem Wechsel in einen höheren Tarif. Der jeweilige Tarif wird zu Beginn des Anrufs sowie im Falle eines Tarifwechsels vorher ausdrücklich angesagt, wobei die Tarifansagen an sich selbstverständlich kostenfrei sind. Zur besseren Übersicht werden die einzelnen Tarifgruppen einer Verbindung als separate Positionen in Ihrer Abrechnung ausgewiesen.

Es handelt sich bei diesem Abrechnungsverfahren nicht um ein Abonnement, weshalb eine Kündigung weder möglich, noch erforderlich ist. Eine Abrechnung erfolgt nur dann, wenn von Ihrem Telefonanschluss aus aktiv eine 0900-Rufnummer gewählt wird. Nach Angaben Ihres Telefonanbieters wurden die abgerechneten Verbindungen von Ihrem Telefonanschluss aus angewählt.

Erfahrungsgemäß werden Telefonanschlüsse auch ohne Wissen des Anschlussinhabers durch Familienangehörige oder Bekannte genutzt. Bei einer unerlaubten Nutzung Ihres Telefonanschlusses können wir Ihnen nur anraten, eine entsprechende Strafanzeige gegen diese Person zu erstatten. Zuvor sollten Sie jedoch definitiv ausschließen, dass es jemanden aus Ihrem Familien- oder Bekanntenkreis betrifft. Anhand des vorliegenden Einzelverbindungsnachweises können Sie leicht nachvollziehen, wann die einzelnen Anrufe erfolgt sind. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte der Nutzer jeweils Zugang zu Ihrem Telefonanschluss.

Nach § 45d Abs. 2 TKG besteht die Möglichkeit, bei Ihrem Telefonanbieter die Anwahl von 0900-Rufnummern für Ihren Telefonanschluss vollständig sperren zu lassen. Sofern Sie anderen Personen, insbesondere Minderjährigen, die Nutzung Ihres Telefonanschluss ohne solch eine kostenlose Sperre ermöglicht haben, sind Sie als Anschlussinhaber auch für deren Anrufe von 0900-Rufnummern verantwortlich. Mit jedem Anruf einer 0900-Rufnummer kommt über den betreffenden Mehrwertdienst jeweils ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen als Anschlussinhaber und unserem Kunden als Anbieter des Mehrwertdienstes zustande.
Ein Widerruf dieser Verträge ist nach § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB nicht möglich.

Unsere technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG hat keine Fehler bei der Verarbeitung oder Abrechnung der 0900-Verbindungen ergeben. Für die Richtigkeit unserer technischen Aufzeichnungen und der darauf basierenden Abrechnungen spricht der sog. Anscheinsbeweis. Die pauschale Schutzbehauptung, es seien keine 0900-Rufnummern angewählt worden, stellt demgegenüber keinen rechtserheblichen Einwand gegen den vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch unserer Kunden dar. Es liegt somit kein Grund für eine Beanstandung vor.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass wir Ihnen mit dieser Auskunft weiterhelfen konnten. 

ATLAS Interactive Deutschland GmbH
Endkundensupport

i. A. K. K. / Backoffice
ATLAS Interactive Deutschland GmbH
Christoph-Probst-Weg 3, D-20251 Hamburg
Tel: +49 (0)1803 ATLAS – 113* or +49 (0)40 413300 - 113   
* 9 ct/min a.d. Festnetz; Mobilfunktarife abweichend


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Atlas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unsere technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG hat keine Fehler bei der Verarbeitung oder Abrechnung der 0900-Verbindungen ergeben.


Dann soll die Atlas doch das Prüfungsergebnis vorlegen, denn du kannst den Anspruch darauf erheben. Das ist genau in dem genannten Paragraph definiert: http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/45i.html


> Der Teilnehmer kann innerhalb der Beanstandungsfrist verlangen, dass ihm der Entgeltnachweis und die Ergebnisse der technischen Prüfung vorgelegt werden. Erfolgt eine nach Satz 3 verlangte Vorlage nicht binnen acht Wochen nach einer Beanstandung, erlöschen bis dahin entstandene Ansprüche aus Verzug; die mit der Abrechnung geltend gemachte Forderung wird mit der nach Satz 3 verlangten Vorlage fällig.


Außerdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die bisherige (hauseigene) Prüfung einem geeigneten Verfahren entspricht, dass von der BNetzA veröffentlicht wurde: 





> Die Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht, welche Verfahren zur Durchführung der technischen Prüfung geeignet sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Massalia Telecom ist hier bekannt. Aufgrund technischer Probleme kann ich aber derzeit keine weiteren Angaben machen (dies wäre mit hohem Aufwand verbunden, da ich per Hand suchen müsste).
Ich google mal, ob ich da finde, was ich suche. Da war mal was, da bin ich sicher. War aber nicht in Deutschland...
---
ok, es handelte sich um Massalia Telecom INC aus den USA, die wurden 2005 in UK gesperrt, weil sie eine verhängte Strafe nicht bezahlt haben. Ob es einen Zusammenhang zur niederländischen Massalia Telecom BV gibt, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.
---
Ja. Massalia NL und die Firma aus Florida werden jeweils als Betreiber eines Porno-Satellitensenders ("Sexy Sat") genannt:
hier z.B.: http://www.lyngsat-address.com/ss/Sexy-Sat-TV.html


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Forum

Ich habe der Atlas per Mail meine Gründe für die Zahlungsverweigerung mitgeteilt:



> Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom liegt mir vor (s.Anlage). Erst an Hand dieses EVN habe ich Gewissheit, dass hier ein Betrug oder ein Abrechnungsfehler vorliegt.
> 
> Die Verbindungen am 24.11.2009 können nicht von meinem Telefonanschluss geführt worden sein, denn alle Familienmitglieder waren nachweislich außer Haus (Arbeitsstelle, Schule).
> 
> ...



Antwort der Atlas:



> Die gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten bei Ihrem Telefonanbieter als Teilnehmernetzbetreiber, der MR.NET als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sowie unserem Unternehmen als Serviceprovider stimmen inhaltlich überein und stellen einen ausreichenden Beweis dar. Ein bloßes Bestreiten Ihrerseits, die Anrufe seien nicht vorgenommen worden, weil niemand im Haus war, ist als Gegenbeweis nicht ausreichend.
> 
> Die technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG haben wir durchgeführt, wodurch wir unsere Pflicht im gesetzlichen Umfang erfüllt haben. Wie bereits mitgeteilt, hat die technische Prüfung keinen Fehler ergeben. Ein Anspruch auf Aushändigen bestimmter Unterlagen besteht hingegen nicht, insbesondere hat die Bundesnetzagentur hierzu entgegen § 45i Abs. 1 letzter Satz TKG bislang noch keine verbindlichen Verfahren festgelegt. Aus diesem Grund können und müssen wir Ihnen keine weiteren Unterlagen übermitteln.



Man kann oder will mir also kein Prüfergebnis vorlegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



> Die technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG haben wir durchgeführt, wodurch wir unsere Pflicht im gesetzlichen Umfang erfüllt haben. Wie bereits mitgeteilt, hat die technische Prüfung keinen Fehler ergeben. Ein Anspruch auf Aushändigen bestimmter Unterlagen besteht hingegen nicht, insbesondere hat die
> 
> Bundesnetzagentur hierzu entgegen § 45i Abs. 1 letzter Satz TKG bislang noch keine verbindlichen Verfahren festgelegt. Aus diesem Grund können und müssen wir Ihnen keine weiteren Unterlagen übermitteln.



 45i TKG Beanstandungen Telekommunikationsgesetz
Bitte nur lesen, nicht öffentlich kommentieren. Juristen unter uns werden sich denken können, worauf ich hinaus will...
Wenn die Atlas kein Prüfprotokoll nach 45i vorliegen will, dann...
"Erfolgt eine nach Satz 3 verlangte Vorlage nicht binnen acht Wochen nach einer Beanstandung, erlöschen bis dahin entstandene Ansprüche aus Verzug"
? Verstehe ich das richtig ? 

Da gibt es dann ja auch so Urteile wie jenes des AG *PAPENBURG*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...efung-nach-45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html


> Die gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten bei Ihrem Telefonanbieter als Teilnehmernetzbetreiber, der MR.NET als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sowie unserem Unternehmen als Serviceprovider stimmen inhaltlich überein und stellen einen ausreichenden Beweis dar. Ein bloßes Bestreiten Ihrerseits, die Anrufe seien nicht vorgenommen worden, weil niemand im Haus war, ist als Gegenbeweis nicht ausreichend.


@Juristen: Ist das tragbar, obwohl Atlas selbst eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit bewirbt, bei der ein CDR für eine 0900-Anwahl erstellt wird, ohne dass die Nummer gewählt wurde? Das heißt doch eben, dass es technisch möglich ist, solche CDRs zu haben ohne dass die Nummer gewählt wurde. Ist eigentlich CDR = EVN? Dann wäre doch Atlas klar, dass es eben nicht belegt, dass eine Nummer gewählt wurde, selbst wenn sie auf dem EVN steht?!

Der Anscheinsbeweis kann dann eben nicht gelten. Oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Aka-Aka

Das Urteil des AG Papenburg ist relevant, trifft aber auf meinen Fall nicht so richtig zu. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind da mehrere Anrufe zur gleichen Zeit abgerechnet worden.

Was mich mehr interessiert ist:


> Obwohl Atlas selbst eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit bewirbt, bei der ein  CDR für eine  0900-Anwahl erstellt wird, ohne dass die Nummer gewählt wurde? Das heißt doch eben, dass es technisch möglich ist, solche CDRs zu haben ohne dass die Nummer gewählt wurde. Ist eigentlich  CDR =  EVN?



Was genau bietet Atlas denn da an. Und wie wird so ein CDR erzeugt, mal so ganz klein aufgedröselt, von der technischen Seite her.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Forum. Hier die nächste Forderung der Atalas Interactive:



> Letztmalige Zahlungsaufforderung
> Mahnungsnummer:	*****
> Ihre Kundennummer:	******
> Gläubiger:	ATLAS Interactive
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Durchführung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens mit der Titulierung des Anspruches, sich ggf. anschließender Zwangsvollstreckung und weiterführender Maßnahmen, ist für Sie mit nicht unerheblichen weiteren Kosten verbunden.


Schwachsinn. Ein Mahnbescheid ist nichts weiter als ein für den Fordernden 23Euronen teures  
Mahndrohmüllschreiben  mit amtlichem  Siegel, das bei fristgerechtem Widerspruch zu gar nichts  berechtigt.

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das übliche "Knüppel aus dem Sack" Drohkasperletheater.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was genau bietet Atlas denn da an.


Ich will hier keine Werbung für eine Firma machen, die öffentlich erklärt, die Bundesnetzagentur austricksen zu wollen...

atlasinteractive.de (--> Produkte --> weitere Lösungen --> weitere Informationen zu goflex erhalten sie hier [hier klicken])



> Bieten Sie Ihren potentiellen Endkunden die Möglichkeit* über eine niedrig tariferten Rufnummer* [Das muß keine 0900 sein!]  für den Erstkontakt zu wählen. [Fehler wie im Original]
> Nachdem der Kunde mittels unserer IVR sein Anliegen kategorisiert hat *wird dieser Anruf direkt an eine höher tarifierte 0900 Rufnummer weitergeleitet.*
> Der höchstmögliche Tarif beträgt 3,00 € pro Minute . Auch die Abrechnung von Einmalzahlungen von einem Betrag bis zu 10,00 € sind möglich.
> Anwendungsbeispiele mit erweiterter IVR Funktionalität werden im folgenden dargestellt:
> ...



Das bedeutet: *Der CDR für die teurere Nummer wird erstellt, ohne dass diese Nummer gewählt wurde.

*Das bedeutet: *Die Tatsache, dass ein Anruf auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auftaucht, dass es also einen CDR für den Anruf gibt, bedeutet eben NICHT, dass die Nummer auch gewählt worden sein muß*

_Bedeutet das nicht auch, dass ein EVN als Nachweis ungeeignet ist? Das wäre mal juristisch zu klären!_

In der Produktbeschreibung steht dann noch:


> Voice-Dauerauftrag:
> - Aktiv verifizierter Sprach-Dauerauftrag, initialisiert über einen Anruf, Abrechnungsfrequenz wählbar:
> -- Täglich (nach Dienstprüfung)
> -- Wöchentlich
> ...


"Aktiv verifiziert" wird dabei nicht exakt operationalisiert (nur andeutungweise "Durch Drücken einer Tastenkombination". Es wird nicht näher erläutert, ob es z.B. reicht, die Tastenkombination "19" einzugeben, wenn man nach dem Geburtsjahr gefragt wurde)



> Und wie wird so ein CDR erzeugt, mal so ganz klein aufgedröselt, von der technischen Seite her.



Call Detail Record ? Wikipedia



> Ein *Call Detail Record* oder *Call Data Record* (*CDR*) enthält die Informationen, welche für ein Abrechnungssystem im Telekommunikationsbereich benötigt werden.
> (...)
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Was ist ein "A-Teilnehmer"? (Das ist spannend...
Teilnehmer (Kommunikationssystem) ? Wikipedia )

"Als _A-Teilnehmer_ (engl. _call originator_ oder _calling party_) bezeichnet man bei einer Wählverbindung denjenigen Teilnehmer, der die Verbindung *eingeleitet* hat. Den *angewählten* Teilnehmer bezeichnet man als B-Teilnehmer."

"Als _B-Teilnehmer_ (engl. _called party_) bezeichnet man bei einer Wählverbindung *denjenigen Teilnehmer, der vom A-Teilnehmer angewählt *wurde."

Juristisch spitzfindige Leute könnten sich ja mal Gedanken machen, ob eine Manipulation vorliegt, wenn ATLAS beispielsweise einen CDR liefert mit A- und B-Teilnehmer, obwohl gar keine Nummer gewählt wurde. Ist das legal?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:34:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:25:58 ----------

Man stelle sich folgende Konstellation vor: Der 15-jährige Sohn wählt auf dem Telefon der Eltern, bei dem es eine 0900-Sperre gibt, eine 01805-Nummer und wird dann zu einer 0900 verbunden. Steht dann eine 0900 im Einzelverbindungsnachweis, obwohl es eine 0900-Sperre gibt?

Solche Fälle gab es doch bereits, hat die Bundesnetzagentur das nicht als illegal bezeichnet?

Hier ist es:
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1586



> Bei der Bundesnetzagentur gingen zahlreiche Beschwerden ein, weil sich die Betroffenen durch ungewollte Werbung belästigt fühlten. Außerdem funktioniert diese Weiterleitung selbst dann, wenn der Telefonanschluss an sich für 0900-Nummern gesperrt ist. Das führte dazu, dass auch Familienangehörige, die die Kostenbelastung nicht recht einschätzen konnten, die Anrufe entgegennahmen und durch Tastendruck die Verbindung zu dem kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst herstellten. Die Bundesnetzagentur verbot dem Unternehmen deshalb am 22. Februar 2008 die ungewollten Werbeanrufe und die Weiterleitung zu 0900-Nummern per Tastendruck.


Genau das meine ich...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Genau diesen "Service" bietet die niederländische Telspass

Aus der Werbung Zitat: Sie erhalten bei uns die Möglichkeit mittels PIN, die Sie über die Tastatur ihres Fons eingeben die 0900 Sperre zu umgehen.

Gewählt wurde eine 01805er Nummer.

Vorsicht. Diesen "Dienst" kann man sich schnell mit diversen Gewinnspielen fangen, z.B. auch mit der drehenden Dame.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Telspass = Cytainment = Cyberservices
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/telspass.com

Was sagen denn die Nummerninhaber dazu? Und wie soll das denn funktionieren? Wer bezahlt den Rest der Gebühren?
Das scheint mir hier offtopic, aber das würde ich schleunigst der Bundesnetzagentur melden...

---
offenbar kann man damit nur Mehrwertnummern der Cytainment/Cyberservices erreichen. Hier werden also deren 0900-Nummern über eine 01805 angeboten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies legal ist. Die Hamburger haben ja schon 0193 für Dialer missbraucht und zeigen offenbar weiterhin ein ... seltsames Geschäftsgebahren. Wie kann es sein, dass solche Firmen einfach weiter ihr Unwesen treiben können?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Du richtest bei dem Diensteanbieter ein Konto ein, das entweder über Kreditkarte oder Lastschrift aufgefüllt wird. Mittels dieses Kontos wird der Umgehungsdienst abgerechnet. M.W. sind nicht nur die 0900er Nummer von CS, sondern auch alle anderen erreichbar. Der Sitz der Firma ist in den NL. Erstmals davon gelesen habe ich in der Netzwelt und danach recherchiert. Da hängen noch andere Dienste dran. Kündigen ist fast unmöglich, bzw. sehr schwer. Die Betroffenen lassen nun alle Lastschriften zurückgehen. Meldungen an die Q-Tips-Army sind auch raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hab mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Du bekommst ein Konto eingerichtet für das die per Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte abbuchen, ob Du willst oder nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Sitz der Firma ist in den NL.


Bei diesem Anwaltskantoordingens in Amsterdam?

Dass die Sexmoneys aus Hamburg kommen, das erzählen sie nur bei diversen Messen und in ihren Hochglanzartikeln in den AWM News...
...oder bei ihren Jobangeboten...


> SEXMoney.c** ist das erfolgreiche, weltweite Partnerprogramm. Wir suchen weitere Mitarbeiter (...) Einsatzort ist *unser Büro in Hamburg*





> Für unseren Standort in Hamburg suchen wir einen Sachbearbeiter





> Einsatzort ist unser Büro in Hamburg.



aha

Verantwortlich für die Seite ist natürlich B*B*

*CYBERSERVICES INTERNET S.L.*
CALLE GRAN VIA CARLES III, 84
08028 BARCELONA (BARCELONA)
ESPANA
ADMIN. UNICO: *B....... B...

Holland, Köln, Hamburg, Barcelona, Pompano Beach oder Karibik: Derselbe Dreck...
*


----------



## Anon Y. Mous (2 März 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ja. Massalia NL und die Firma aus Florida werden jeweils als Betreiber eines Porno-Satellitensenders ("Sexy Sat") genannt:
> hier z.B.: TV - Sexy Sat TV - LyngSat Address


Und dort werden gerade u.a. die folgenden 0900-Nummern fröhlich *ohne jegliche Preisangabe* beworben. Die fällige Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist bereits erfolgt. Die armen Beamten da dürfen jetzt fernsehen und noch mehr Nummern sammeln.


> Massalia Telecom LLC
> Collins Avenue, Suite 8H 5700
> 33140 Miami Beach, Florida
> VEREINIGTE STAATEN VON AMERIKA
> ...


----------



## Anon Y. Mous (9 März 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Nachtrag: Mittlerweile sind auch die übrigen hier erwähnten Nummern im Nachmittagsprogramm des bewussten Senders aufgetaucht und dokumentiert worden.


> 0900-5200336
> 0900-5200337
> 0900-5200338
> 0900-5200339
> 0900-5200345


Leider scheint die Bundesnetzagentur fehlende Preisangaben für 0900-Nummern nicht so ernst zu nehmen, denn anlässlich einer ähnlichen Beschwerde vom letzten Jahr wurde nicht etwa gesperrt sondern nur mit dem Wattestäbchen gedroht.


----------



## rion (18 April 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo an alle

wie krieg ich denn die Telekom dazu das sie die vollständige Nummer rausrückt

oder wie komm ich sonst an die Nummer

MfG

Rion


----------



## Anon Y. Mous (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Seit meiner Meldung an Bundeswattestäbchen ist ein Vierteljahr vergangen. Getan hat sich natürlich *nichts*. Man duldet dort also offenbar bewußt diese flächendeckenden Verstöße gegen § 66a TKG, denn bis jetzt ist noch keine der beanstandeten Nummern auf der populären "Maßnahmen"-Liste aufgetaucht.

TKG - Einzelnorm

Tanzt vielleicht jemand den Tango Korrupti mit der Atlas?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Anon Y. Mous schrieb:


> Tanzt vielleicht jemand den Tango Korrupti mit der Atlas?


Lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...lt-vorstand-bewaehrtes-team-weiter-aktiv.html


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Forum.

Ich gebe mal eine aktuellen Sachstand in der unendlichen ATLAS-Interactive-Geschichte.

01.04.2010    
Zahlungsauforderung durch mr.admonitos GmbH                    Forderung 121,54 €

04.05.2010 
Zahlungsaufforderung durch RA-Kanzlei Bussek & Mendege      Forderung 160,82 €

09.05.2010    
Ermittlungsverfahren der StA Paderborn gegen "mr.net group GmbH" wird zustänidkeitshalber an die StA Flensburg abgegeben.

18.05.2010
Zahlungsaufforderung durch RA-Kanzlei Bussek & Mendege       Forderung 160,94 €

Bin jetzt also seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr belästigt worden, aber ich denke das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch nicht erreicht. 

Ein Hinweis an weiter Geschädigte: Lassen sie sich nicht einschüchtern, zahlen sie strittige Forderungen niemals.

Gruß, Rudi


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Die RA-Kanzlei ist die
Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Bussek & Mengede 
Postfach 270354
13473 Berlin


Gruß Rudi


----------



## okotomi1 (8 September 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Wenn mr. net group behauptet, ein zugelassenes Unternehmen zu sein, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass sie es tatsächlich sind. Sie sind kein Mitglied bei BVIU und das sagt alles oder?


----------



## dvill (8 September 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Nö, kompletter Unsinn.

Für zugelassene Inkassounternehmen gibt es eine amtliche Datenbank. Wer nix weiß, muss hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



dvill schrieb:


> Für zugelassene Inkassounternehmen gibt es eine amtliche Datenbank.


http://www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de/
Justizportal - Verfahren


> Aktenzeichen: 	3712 E a - 69 -
> Registrierungsbehörde: 	Oberlandesgericht Schleswig-Holsteinisches Oberlandesgericht
> Name: 	mr. net group GmbH & Co. KG
> Ort: 	Lise-Meitner-Straße 4,24941 Flensburg
> Bereich: 	Inkassodienstleistungen





dvill schrieb:


> Nö, kompletter Unsinn.
> ..
> Wer nix weiß, muss hier nicht schreiben.


und auch keine  Eigenwerbung betreiben.

User hat PN deaktiviert, daher auf diesem Weg  als öffentlicher Hinweis


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: *Der CDR für die teurere Nummer wird erstellt, ohne dass diese Nummer gewählt wurde.
> 
> *Das bedeutet: *Die Tatsache, dass ein Anruf auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auftaucht, dass es also einen CDR für den Anruf gibt, bedeutet eben NICHT, dass die Nummer auch gewählt worden sein muß*
> 
> _Bedeutet das nicht auch, dass ein EVN als Nachweis ungeeignet ist? Das wäre mal juristisch zu klären!_




Hallo zusammen,

im Forum bin ich nicht so fündig geworden, aber dieser Sachverhalt trifft meine Frage ganz gut.

Geht das von Aka-Aka beschriebene Verfahren vielleicht auch bei Mobilfunkanschlüssen?

Wir haben auf der T-Mobile EVN eine 22088 Nummer gelistet. Aber die Nummer ist nicht gewählt worden. Auch haben wir keine SMS von der Nummer erhalten oder an die Nummer gesendet.

Der "Spaß" steht mit 25,25 Euro + MwSt. und ca. 5 Euro Verbindungskosten in der Rechnung.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen?

Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus.

LG
Meike


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hmm. Könnte in-telegence sein, diese Nummer.
Ist etwas unklar
22088 .... In-Telegence Mobile GmbH (Erotik-Service)



> Der "Spaß" steht mit 25,25 Euro + MwSt. und ca. 5 Euro Verbindungskosten in der Rechnung.


was meinst Du mit "Verbindungskosten"?
was steht da genau?
ist das ein einmaliger Anruf?

Funktioniert bei Handies der in-telegence-EVN?
http://www.in-telegence.net/service/einzelverbindungsnachweis/


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Geht das von Aka-Aka beschriebene Verfahren vielleicht auch bei Mobilfunkanschlüssen?


Falls Du damit meinst, dass es neben der physikalischen Manipulation einer Telefonanlage und neben dem Hacken einer (computergestützten) Telefonanlage noch einen dritten Weg gibt, wie Nummern auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis kommen könnten, nämlich "Provider-Zauberei", dann gilt: ja. Möglich ist alles. Aber ich bezweifle, dass es gemacht wird. Bestimmte Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten räumen in ihrer Werbung ja lediglich ein, dass es machbar ist, CDRs (also EVN-Einträge) ohne Anwahl zu erstellen. 

Keiner kann belegen, ob es wirklich passiert.

Demnach wären (so meine Folgerung, die aber offenbar keiner mit mir teilt) alle Einzelverbindungsnachweise als Nachweis der Anwahl ungeeignet. Anscheinsbeweis? Pustekuchen...

Leider ist die Zeit offenbar noch nicht reif dafür, dass man mit so einer Verteidigungsstrategie vor Gericht durchkommen könnte. Das wäre wohl auch das Ende aller Mehrwertdienste...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Guten Morgen Aka-Aka,

vielen Dank für Deine Antworten, das hilft mir doch schon ungemein weiter.




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit "Verbindungskosten"?
> was steht da genau?
> ist das ein einmaliger Anruf?



In der EVN steht unter dem Bereich Telefonie:
23.09. 12:59:07  15:16   22088    3,7204 Euro netto

Am Ende der EVN dann eine separate Auflistung mit dem Titel: Leistungen net mobile AG
23.09. 12:59:07  15:16   22088    25,95 Euro netto

Als Ansprechpartner für diese Leistung wird auch nur net mobile AG angegeben, aber keinerlei Angaben um was für eine Leistung es sich handelt.


Mit Deinem hilfreichen Link zum Abruf der EVN bei in-telegence komme ich leider nicht weiter, da ich dort nicht mal die Rechnungsnummer vollständig eingeben kann. Die 14-stellige Telekom-/T-Mobilerechnungsnummer passt nicht rein.

Herzlichen Dank und einen schönen Wochenstart.
LG
Meike


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Forum.

Kurze Fortschrittsanzeige in Sachen ATLAS Interactive/mr.net.

Bisher keine weitere Belästigungen. Werde weiter berichten.

Allerdings hat mich, bzw, meine Frau, jetzt der Massenversand der GERMANIA INKASSO DEZERNAT AG erreicht. Bleibe aus der Erfahrung des letzten Jahres und der Hilfe dieses Forums (l.G. Aka-Aka) aber sehr entspannt.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Brandenburg (21 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo,

auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung bzw. Einzelnachweis erschienen die *09001521300* und die *09001521400.*

Ich habe diese Nummern mit Sicherheit nicht angerufen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wem die Nummern gehören?

Die Telefonate sollen am gleichen Tag im Abstand von 4 Minuten erfolgt sein.


----------



## technofreak (21 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Brandenburg schrieb:


> auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung bzw. Einzelnachweis erschienen die *09001521300* und die *09001521400.*


beide Nummern:


> Diensteanbieter: 3 Pagen Versand und Handelsgesellschaft mbH
> St. Jöris Str. 16-28
> 52477 Alsdorf
> Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 24.Februar.2005 ; 9:51 Uhr


----------



## Brandenburg (21 November 2010)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Danke technofreak für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## qtto (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hi,
scheinbar tritt das nun häufiger auf das 0900 nummern auf der Tel.-rechnung erscheinen ohne das diese jemals angerufen wurden.
Nun auch bei mir.Alle Nummern gehören der Atlas.
Habe den Betrag (30Euro) aus der Rechnung entfernen lassen und die BNA darüber informiert.
mal sehen wie es weitergeht.
Gruss an alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Wir haben auch in unserer letzten Telefonrechnung die Nummer:

0900 3900 900 drauf von der Firma IN-telegence GmbH.

Dieser Anruf soll am 3.2.11 um 21:3324 erfolgt sein und 00:05:59 gedauert haben.

Hat jemand mit dieser Firma Erfahrung? Der Anruf ist nie erfolgt.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0900 3900 900 drauf von der Firma IN-telegence GmbH.





> 0900 - 3 - 900900
> Diensteanbieter: ADT Telefonservice GmbH & Co. KG
> Paul-Dessau-Str. 8
> 22761 Hamburg


ADT-Telefonservice


> Impressum
> ADT Telefonservice GmbH & Co. KG
> Paul-Dessau-Str. 8, 22761 Hamburg





> Herzlich Willkommen bei ADT Telefonservice, Ihrem Spezialisten für Dating und Kontaktanzeigen!


ist hier schon mal in Erscheinung  getreten >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ialer/47263-dtms-und-nexnet-3.html#post191303


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Es ist aber nicht die Firma ADT sondern

IN-telegence GmbH
Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125, 50825 Köln

Habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht die Firma ADT


Auf die  ist die Nummer registriert und  die kriegen  letztendlich den größten Teil der Kohle 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> sondernIN-telegence GmbH


Die kassieren nur 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört.


aber wir schon seit Jahren
zig  fach im Forum vertreten...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo Forum

Fortschrittsanzeige in Sachen Atlas Interactive/Mr.Net/Bussek&Mengede

Mit Schreiben vom 11.12.2010 hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Paderborn das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Herren M.R. und H.B. (ATLAS Interactive) eingestellt.

Zitat StA Paderborn:
Die Beschuldigten haben sich nicht zur Sache eingelassen. Gegen die Beschuldigten besteht ein Anfangsverdacht. Zu ihren Gusten ist davon auszugehen, dass sie bei Beitreibung der Forderung davon ausgehen konnten, dass die Forderung der Firma Massalia Telecom BV zu Recht erhoben wurde, ohne dass sie zu einer rechtlichen Überprüfung verpflichtet waren.

Ermittlungen gegen die verantwortliche Firma in den Niederlanden sind nicht Erfolg versprechend, wei dazu ein Rechtshilfeersuchen erforderlich wäre


"Kopfschüttel". Parkverstösse werden EU-weit beigetrieben. Bei millionenschwerer Abzocke endet die Zuständigkeit an der Staatsgrenze ?????


Gruß, Rudi


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



qtto schrieb:


> Hi,
> scheinbar tritt das nun häufiger auf das 0900 nummern auf der Tel.-rechnung erscheinen ohne das diese jemals angerufen wurden.
> Nun auch bei mir.Alle Nummern gehören der Atlas.
> Habe den Betrag (30Euro) aus der Rechnung entfernen lassen und die BNA darüber informiert.
> ...



Hallo, lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Niemals zahlen, Mahnugen ignorieren. Wenn du willst, Anzeige erstatten (sollte jeder machen, erst durch tausend- oder millionen-fache Anzeigen werden Verantwortliche endlich wach)

Gruß, Rudi


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Halt, bei Telefonforderungen ist Schweigen der falsche Weg.

Vielmehr müßen Einwendungen *unbedingt* (beweisbar) innerhalb der 8-Wochen-Frist nach Rechnung erhoben werden, so wie in §45i TKG geregelt!
Es droht sonst mindestens eine Umkehr der Beweislast,  manche Gerichte sehen in der Frist sogar eine Ausschlussfrist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mit Schreiben vom 11.12.2010 hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Paderborn das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Herren M.R. und H.B. (ATLAS Interactive) eingestellt.


Rudi, kannst Du Dich bitte hier anmelden, um mir *per Privater Nachricht, nicht öffentlich* die Namen zu nennen? Oder schicke sie per Mail an die Forenleitung: link

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo,

ich habe dasselbe Problem. 

09005103890
09005105061

habe ich angeblich angerufen. Der EVN gibt genaue Tage und Uhrzeit an, an denen angeblich angerufen wurde. Ich habe noch einen 14-jährigen Sohn, der allerdings klug genug ist, zu wissen, dass kostenpflichtige Nummern auf der Rechnunge auftauchen. Er spielt auch online-Spiele, die allerdings kostenfrei sind (Runes of Magic). An einigen der angegebenen Tage war allerdings auch niemand zuhause, so dass die Anrufe gar nicht möglich waren. Einspruch bei 1 &1 habe ich eingelegt. Lastschrift zurückgebucht. Jetzt sagt 1&1, dass ich den Widerspruch bei der Telekom und dtms einlegen muss? Es handelt sich um nicht unwesentliche 252 Euro.

Ich würde mich über rasches Feedback freuen


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 09005103890
> 09005105061


Beide Nummern gehören zu diesem Betreiber 


> 0900 - 5 - 103890 	 & .... 5 - 105061
> Diensteanbieter:
> camPoint AG
> Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32
> ...


Der Laden ist einschlägig aufgefallen >> Google


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

@ Hallo, du bist doch aber 1&1-Kunde. Wieso sollst du an einen Widerspruch an fremde Unternehmen richten? 

1&1 sollte diese Buchungen "ausbuchen". Dann bekommst du ohnehin von den anderen Post und kannst immer noch überlegen, was zu tun ist. Das wäre dann eine komfortablere Situation für dich.

Dass dein Sohn fit genug ist, die kostenpflichtigen Anrufe vorher zu bemerken, ist in dessen Alter aus meiner Erfahrung nicht immer der Fall. Pupertierende Yungsters wissen in dem Alter oft nicht, was sie tun. Was aber eure Abwesenheit vom Telefonanschluss angeht, so ist da wirklich Klärungsbedarf geboten.


----------



## Butterkeks (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir haben bereits zum zweiten mal eine Tel.Rechnung bekommen, bei der gleich mehrere Fremdanbieter aufgeführt waren. Aber jedesmal eine 09005 Nummer. Hab dann auch mit Vodafone Rücksprache (unser Tel.Anbieter) gehalten und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Gespräche von unserem Anschluß geführt worden. Ich habe dann aber bei den jeweiligen Anbieter Einspruch eingereicht, hab aber nur von einem eine Rückmeldung:  First Communication GmbH und die Tel.Nr. ist 09005103890. Weitere Anbieter sind multiConnect auch mit einer 09005 Nr. und 010012 Telecom auch 09005 Nr. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2011)

Wie Einwendungen gegen Telefonrechnungen zu erheben sind richtet sich nach §45 i TKG. 



Die Nummer 09005103890 gehört zur 

camPoint AG
Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32

63500 Seligenstadt


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2011)

// ein paar Hintergründe, nur für Insider spannend //

First Communication GmbH gehört zu net mobile AG und Campoint gibt's doch in Seligenstadt gar nicht mehr. Oder?
Doch. Feinster Seligenstädter Kreisel

Je weiter man runter scrollt, desto besser wird es... Da kommen die ganzen alten Namen hoch - rein beim Lesen kommt mir alles hoch, aber alles kalder Kaffee... Hau rein, Caspar! (ach nee, der spielte ja Bass) (nee, das war ja der andere Kaschper - traritrarafidirallalla) (edit: Caspar ist tatsächlich kalder Kaffee und Traritrara spielt Gitarre, nicht Bass)

Wer's besonders hart haben will:
http://www.liveberatung.com/DE/impressum
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/liveberatung.com

Seligenstädter Kreisel meets Translease. Na prima.

HRB 41578

15.12.2011


camPoint AG, Seligenstadt, Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32, 63500 Seligenstadt. Gemäß § 18 EGAktG von Amts wegen eingetragen als Geschäftsanschrift: Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32, 63500 Seligenstadt. Vorstand: H., J. M., Glattbach, *xx.xx.1969, mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Der mit der INTERNOLIX Aktiengesellschaft in Seligenstadt (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 41519).
am 06.08.2002 abgeschlossene Beherrschungs- und Gewinnabführungsvertrag ist durch Vertrag vom 09.11.2011 geändert. Die Hauptversammlungen beider Gesellschaften vom 15.11.2011 haben der Änderung zugestimmt.

Mir ist schlecht, ich reiher zart, denk ich an die ...rd

Die 010012 ist auch bekannt - das sind die V*-Brüder aus Kaarst (eine Art "Dr M.B. light" in Sachen Abzocke am Rande der Strafbarkeit)

multiconnect - ist das SNT multiconnect? Ja, so in etwa...

PS: Die Campoint AG ist eine lustige Firma... Schaut Euch mal den Geschäftsbericht der Internolix an - sehe ich da etwa den Enkel von Beate U aus Flensburg? Wie klein ist doch die Welt!
http://www.internolix.com/files/internolix_gb_2010.pdf

Neben 100% an der Campoint AG gehören auch 100% der "Mountain View Licensing AG" zur Internolix (Seligenstädter Kreisel). Und wen findet man da? Eben den Herrn P.R.
Der zu Beate nie Oma sagen durfte... Was hat er denn dann gesagt? GMILF?


----------



## Dyoxis (20 Juni 2012)

Ich habe gestern ein Brief meines Anbieters bekommen, laut dem ich die von First Comminication 09005103890 statt, drei Anrufe innerhalb von drei Minuten. Es war zum Zeitpunkt aber niemand zu hause, mein Kind war in der Schule und ich zur Fortbildung. Das Geld will die Firma mr. nexnet GmbH haben, ich soll den Betrag überweisen. Dem widerspreche ich, da diese Nummer nie gewählt wurde, aber wir kommen die an meine Telefonleitung.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Juni 2012)

Dyoxis schrieb:


> First Comminication 09005103890


Dienteanbieter ist die


> camPoint AG
> Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32
> 
> 63500 Seligenstadt





Dyoxis schrieb:


> ...mein Kind war in der Schule


...und da wäre ich mir gar nicht sicher!


Hippo schrieb:


> _[fordere]_ ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG ... Obacht - 8 Wochen Frist ab Rechnungsdatum!


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Juni 2012)

Sind das etwa die da:




> *camPoint AG « Ludersocke*
> 
> ludersocke.wordpress.com/tag/*campoint*-*ag*/
> Er vereinte die Internolix AG mit seinen Web-Firmen _CamPoint AG_ und Media netCom AG unter dem Dach der Helbert News Network AG (HNN) mit Sitz in *...*


----------



## ollimä (19 Juli 2013)

Nun habe ich eine Rechnung über 250,44.-€ erhalten.
Ich soll am 02.03.13 35x innerhalb 11:33 -12:32 Uhr die 09003102356 angerufen haben.
Jetzt kommt das Inkassobüro ConKred Hamburg und droht mit einem Gerichtsverfahren falls ich nicht zahlen sollte.
Mein Anwalt ist dran....ich melde mich wie es weiter geht.
olli


----------



## Teleton (19 Juli 2013)

Unter der Nummer wird "Währung" für ein Spiel verkauft.


----------



## ollimä (24 Juli 2013)

und für welches Spiel?


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2013)

ollimä schrieb:


> und für welches Spiel?


Das kann dir, unter Benennung deiner belasteten Nummer, z. B. der Diensteanbieter verraten:


> 0900 - 3 - 102356
> 
> *Diensteanbieter:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (24 Juli 2013)

Das hier z.B.:
http://evox-gaming.de/content/view/192/9/


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das hier z.B.:
> http://evox-gaming.de/content/view/192/9/


Also doch Allopass, wie hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...t-ohne-rot-zu-werden.21149/page-9#post-343582


			
				Aeria schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland bieten wir ab jetzt Pay-by-Call an. Dafür müsst ihr unter "SHOP" einfach "Deutsch" und "EUR" als Währung wählen und unter "PAY BY CALL" Allopass anklicken.
> Unter "Weiter" gebt ihr euren angestrebten AP-Aufladebetrag an.
> 
> Nun erhaltet ihr je nach gewünschtem Betrag eine andere Durchwahl, die ihr vom deutschen FESTNETZ (Kein Handy) anrufen könnt.
> ...


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2013)

Verantwortlich ist gemäß Datenbank bei der BNetzA

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3102356&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 3 - 102356
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


Eine Unter-Unter-Untervermietung der Rufnummern ist nicht möglich.


Teleton schrieb:


> Das hier z.B.:
> http://evox-gaming.de/content/view/192/9/


Was ist das für ein Verein?

Haben die ein Impressum, Anschrift, Rechtsform?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2013)

am Rande:
First Telecom GmbH = Net Mobile AG = (mehrheitlich) NTT Docomo
Da NTT Docomo zu 1/3 der japanischen Regierung gehört, finanzieren die Betroffenen mit ihren Gebühren direkt den japanischen Staat.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 詐欺師のための場所はありません


auf evox-gaming.de wird eine "Aeria" erwähnt (siche auch Beitrag Reducals)
auf aeriagames.com steht


> *Aeria Games & Entertainment, Inc.*
> 
> *North America*
> 
> ...


http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/AERIA-GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT-INC.html

s.a.
2475 AUGUSTINE DRIVE SUITE 103
SANTA CLARA CA 95054

Firmenchef L.H. versteckt sich letzten Endes noch hinter einer Firma in Delaware
er war bis 2009 GF der Berliner "Aeria Games Europe" (Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin).
Aktenzeichen: HRB 114841 B)

Der Seiteninhaber, D.R. aus Berlin, ist nicht 100%ig zu identifizieren.
Übrigens gibt es eine "evox solutions" in Österreich, ausgerechnet in Brunn am Gebirge (residiert im selben Gebäude). Die machen aber kein gaming.
In Osteuropa gibt es auch ein paar Firmen, die so heißen.

"evox-gaming" führt auch zu einem Gamerclan
http://www.evox-gaming.wg.am/index.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2013)

Ein nettes "Steuersparmodell"! Für mich ein Fall für eine BuStra, doch die wird das unter diesen Umständen nie erfahren.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> am Rande:
> First Telecom GmbH = Net Mobile AG = (mehrheitlich) NTT Docomo
> Da NTT Docomo zu 1/3 der japanischen Regierung gehört, finanzieren die Betroffenen mit ihren Gebühren direkt den japanischen Staat.


auch am Rande: ...womit wir übrigens auch bei einer anderen hier auffällig gewordenen Firma aus München wären. Diese heißt Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH, siehe hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buongiorno. Man beachte nur mal den nicht vollständigen Beitrag auf der deutschen Wikipedia:





> Auf der Facebook Plattform sind einige Apps zu Diensten von Blinkogold Mobile Games verlinkt. Will man diese App haben, wird gleichzeitig ein Abo abgeschlossen.


 
Aber nun wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## ollimä (25 Juli 2013)

ist ja der Hammer, das heisst hier hat jemand ein Spiel gespielt und über meine Telefonrechnung
virtuelles Geld gekauft?
Ich hab W-Lan und das ist verschlüsselt...kapier ich nicht.
Bei mir spielt doch keiner im Haus, ausser der Nachbar...aber der hat mein Passwort nicht...
Klasse und nu?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

Och wir hatten den Fall von einem älteren Ehepaar das auch mit einigen hundert Euro belastet wurde.
Da hat sich dann herausgestellt daß sich der Enkel aus dem ersten Stock Omas Reserveschnurlostelefon gestrapst hat weil er bei den Eltern wegen sowas schonmal in einen Generalanschiß gelaufen ist.
Soll heißen überleg in alle Richtungen und mögen sie noch so unwahrscheinlich erscheinen.


----------



## JSchneider (18 Januar 2015)

Auf der Handyrechnung meiner Tochter ist eine Nummer 09005 107403 aufgetaucht, die an einem Tag 7x angerufen worden sein soll. Der EVN weist verbindungsdaten aus, die sehr mysteriös sind.
10.21 Uhr       09:03
10.33 Uhr       22:29
11:05 Uhr       09:03
12:43 Uhr       22:29
13:27 Uhr       09:03
15:49 Uhr       22:40
16:14 Uhr       22:29

An diesem Tag zumindest in diesem Zeitspanne war sie auf der Arbeit und hat ihr Handy definitiv nicht benutzt / bzw. benutzen können.
Auch kommen mir die Verbindungzeiten (wie kann einer so genau, was die Länge betrifft telefonieren) sehr suspekt vor.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder weiß jemand näheres zu dieser Rufnummer?

8 Tage später kamen nochmal 2 Einträge der gleichen Rufnummer hinzu. Es handelt sich hier um eine Summe von *418,08 Euro!!!*


----------



## bernhard (18 Januar 2015)

Die hier greifen in die Geldbörse:

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5107403&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 5 - 107403
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


http://www.sops.gr/imprint.html


> SOPS MON. IKE
> Secure Online Payment Solution - Single Member P.C.
> 
> Platonos St. 4
> 42200 Kalabaka / GREECE


Was man tun kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen


----------



## JSchneider (18 Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2015)

Umgehend beim Handyprovider eine Sperre gegen Mehrwertdienste sowie gegen Leistungen von Drittanbietern einrichten lassen.

Rechnung innerhalb der 8-Wochen-Frist beanstanden.
Dabei ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TKG anfordern.

Es kann auch nichts schaden, das Smartphone mal auf Handytrojaner durchzuchecken.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2015)

JSchneider schrieb:


> Der EVN weist verbindungsdaten aus, die sehr mysteriös sind.
> 10.21 Uhr       09:03
> 10.33 Uhr       22:29
> 11:05 Uhr       09:03
> ...


Über die Nummer werden paysafecodes verscheuert. Je nach Höhe müssen bestimmte Minuten die Leitung gehalten werden. Für 25,- Euro z.B. 22,5 Minuten für 10 € z.B. 9 Minuten.
Siehe hier:
http://www.paysaferia.com/

Da 0900 Nummern betroffen sind wird die Verteidigung etwas aufwendiger. Unbedingt an eine fristgerechte Rüge nach §45i TKG denken.


----------



## Castiell (10 April 2016)

Ist richtig solange man nicht vergisst, binnen 2 Wochen nach Zustellung dem Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

und paysafe informieren?
http://praxistipps.chip.de/paysafecard-kontaktdaten-und-hotline_41615


----------



## Nanani (11 April 2016)

Hallo - ist hier die nummer 09001225599 bekannt ? Habe rechnung von meinem handyanbierter bekommen und da steht das ich da angeblich um 2 uhr nachts angerufen hab und 59.59 minuten telefoniert habe - kenne solche nummer nicht und schlafe um 2 uhr nachts - ist die nummer hier bekannr


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2016)

Nanani schrieb:


> Hallo - ist hier die nummer 09001225599 bekannt ?


https://www.facebook.com/fortunfive/info?tab=page_info


> Die FORTUNFIVE betreibt Handelsportale für Geschäftskunden.
> ImpressumFortunFive UG (h.b.)
> Münsterstraße 330
> 40470 Düsseldorf
> ...


bekannte Aboabzocker https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=FORTUNFIVE


----------



## Teleton (11 April 2016)

Hier hatten wir die schon mal vor der Flinte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tlungs-guru-von-fortunfive.46892/#post-380230


----------



## Nanani (11 April 2016)

Und was kann man dagegen machen ? Anwalt ? Weil ich seh nicht ein das wir das zahlen - mit Mehrwertsteuersind es 180e und unsere normale rechnung beträgt normal 45e könnt euch vorstellen was für schock wir hatten als auf einmal 225 e gefordert wurde

Von einem abo steht da aber nix nur diese 150e plus 30e mehrwertsteuer


[modedit:  Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2016)

Fordert als erste Amtshandlung ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG" an

Hier findest Du einiges darüber in unserem Partnerforum
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/index.php?title=Spezial:Suche&profile=default&search=prüfprotokoll&fulltext=Search

*OBACHT! Frist 8 Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung!*


----------



## Nanani (11 April 2016)

Was heisst das :
[modedit: Beiträge getackert]


[modedit: Das heißt daß Beiträge des gleichen Posters die direkt untereinander stehen zusammengefaßt werden
Und "modedit" bedeutet daß ein Mod etwas an einem Beitrag getan hat]


----------



## Nanani (11 April 2016)

Haben alles ausgedruckt - den zweiten widerrpruch eingeschicktt per fax - und vielleicht können wir heute noch zum anwalt deswegen - die assistentin meinte wenn er heute nich kommt dann ruft sie an - ansonsten am mittwoch um elf

Aaaaaaaah so danke für die info  ähm die haben sich nicht gemeldet - aber mittwoch um elf haben wir termin - berichte dann was weiter geschieht

[modedit:  Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Nanani (13 April 2016)

Hallo - der anwalt schickt ein paar briefe an o2 und an die firma ' mal schauen was da zurück kommt


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2016)

Dann laß uns das Ergebnis bitte wissen


----------



## Nanani (13 April 2016)

Ja mach ich - aber viel hoffnung gab er uns nicht


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2016)

Dann soll er sich das Lehrgeld zurückzahlen lassen ...


----------



## Nanani (13 April 2016)

Naja egal was passiert wir bezahlen es nicht - zahlen nur die 45 e die normale rechnung ist - mehr nicht- und wenn Karte gesperrt wird hol ich mir prepaid karte reicht mir dann -


----------



## Nanani (18 April 2016)

Haben Brief vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen, was er zu o2 geschrieben hat


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 April 2016)

Ah Fortunfive UG, jetzt H & R Media GmbH? Die Jungs lassen sich aber auch immer wieder was anderes einfallen.


----------



## Nanani (18 April 2016)

ja jetz haben sie nur die anfangsbuchstaben von den nachnamen , ja bin echt gespannt was als antwort kommt

https://www.moneyhouse.de/HR-Capital-Holding-GmbH-Duesseldorf  wieder was neues von denen, das is doch echt nicht mehr wahr, alles gleiche betreiber und gleiche adresse und telenummern

https://www.moneyhouse.de/David-Constantin-Ruether


----------



## Fraudanalyst (19 April 2016)

Nanani schrieb:


> ....das is doch echt nicht mehr wahr, alles gleiche betreiber und gleiche adresse und telenummern


Gleiche Betreiber? Vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Interessant wäre die Klärung der Frage nach dem tatsächlichen Inhaber der einen oder anderen Firma. Wenn ich mir die Vita der beiden Burschen so betrachte, dann kommen mir doch erhebliche Zweifel am echten Wahrheitsgehalt der Geschäftsführereigenschaft.


----------



## Nanani (19 April 2016)

da steht geschäftsführer und dann die beiden namen überall, verstehe das alles nicht, auf der adresse in düsseldorf ist jetzt die firma h&r capital holding gmbh, habs gestern erfahren ,


----------



## Nanani (19 April 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/hrcapitalholding/   da is ein foto von den beiden, bei dem ersten beitrag bei den kommentaren von dem bernd lauert


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2016)

Früher gab es kein Facebook und keine solchen Dienste
https://www.moneyhouse.de/HR-Capital-Holding-GmbH-Duesseldorf

ob's was ändert?
(ach der link steht ja oben schon)
paysafe informieren bitte, die sollen es wenigstens wissen


----------



## Nanani (23 April 2016)

was ist paysafe? finde nur irgendwas mit paysafecard aber ich glaub nicht das sie das meinen ........
haben brief bekommen von anwalt bekommen , kam antwort von o2, sie versichern das alles richtig überprüft wurde und es ist alles in ordnung , es wurde auf jeden fall von meinem anschluss angerufen, ob bewusst oder unbewusst wissen sie nicht aber es wurde angerufen. und der brief von fortun five kam zurück, empfänger konnte nicht ermittelt werden auf der adresse, mache am montag neuen termin und sage er soll zu der firma schreiben von der ich weiss das die da zur zeit sind , mal schauen ob da was kommt,


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2016)

Das von O2 ist das Standardgeblubber. Und ohne qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG geht gar nix mit "Ja das stimmt schon so alles"


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2016)

Nanani schrieb:


> was ist paysafe? finde nur irgendwas mit paysafecard aber ich glaub nicht das sie das meinen





Teleton schrieb:


> Über die Nummer werden paysafecodes verscheuert. Je nach Höhe müssen bestimmte Minuten die Leitung gehalten werden. Für 25,- Euro z.B. 22,5 Minuten für 10 € z.B. 9 Minuten.
> Siehe hier:http://www.paysaferia.com/


Doch doch, das meinte ich sehr wohl. Habe aber überlesen, dass es sich auf den Fall von 2015 bezieht. Sorry!!!


----------



## Nanani (24 April 2016)

habe jetzt ausgedruckt alles über diese überprüfung und auch das sie verpflichtet sind uns den nachweis zu zeigen bzw dem anwalt , ich hoffe wir kriegen schnell nächsten termin


----------

